# Another winner for Harbor Freight



## tierraverde

Hi Bert,
Thanks for the review. Those mats are a worthy and practical addition to any shop. Good for protecting the tools and saving the legs and back.
I'm a neat-nik like you so I appreciate your great looking organized shop.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Ken90712

Nice, How do the do when you need to sweep up, Do they sweep off easliyl? Thx for the info.


----------



## b2rtch

"Do they sweep off easliyl?" 
Yes


----------



## spkwms

What is the per piece size that Harbor Freight offers? Website shows 25 X 25 inches. Is this the item you purchased?
Thanks


----------



## b2rtch

"25 X 25 inches" is correct, 4 pieces in each package


----------



## SPalm

I have a bunch of those and really like them. Some are a couple of years old and still going great. I have gone back over time and bought more.

But boy did mine stink when I first got them. I mean boy howdy. They came wrapped in plastic wrap. I leave them outside for a couple of days to de-gas. Then they are ok.

I would recommend them.
Steve


----------



## b2rtch

mine have no odor


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew 
ans a nice shop too Bert

take care
Dennis


----------



## TheDane

I can attest to the value of these matts … I bought 3 paks of them a couple of years ago, and they really make a difference for my legs and back.

-Gerry


----------



## Raymond

I have them in my shop as well. They are a wonderful on the feet and the chips and dust just sweep off. They have gotten stuck to my shop vac a few times. I recommend them 100%


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

WOW, That is one clean, organized shop. Heck you couldn't even see this floor mat in my shop.


----------



## b2rtch

Routerisstillmyname, I have a principle for a long time: my job is not finished until I put my tools away and I clean my work area. 
I do that every day.


----------



## stevenhsieh

I didn't even know HF sell these.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Popsnsons

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BigDaddyO

I HAD these for about 2 years until our new puppy pee'd on the floor next to them when I wasn't looking. it ran under the mats and they absorbed it. I tried washing them, febreezing them, everything. After a couple weeks I had to just throw them away. I guess their only real downside is that they are not a closed cell foam so they absorb liquids.

This could be an issue with anyone who's floor can get damp. 
My shop is small so I'm planning on getting one of those Gel Chef mats to replace them.


----------



## Raymond

Bert that is a good sayiing to live by. I think I will make a sign and put that on my shop door.


----------



## skreck

I bought mine at Costo for $15.99 covers 4'x 8' SF


----------



## Seer

I have 2 sets and they are nice but loml got me a gel mat for xmas and I have it in front of my lathe on top of these and what a difference it has made to my back and legs.


----------



## DGunn

I have a set of these as well. They are not as thick as the ones other woodworking stores like Rockler or Peachtree sells, but they work well. They help me a lot. I can tell a big difference in the shop when I am not standing on one of these for a while.


----------



## Popsnsons

$5.99 for a set of 4. January 14, 15 16 & 17.

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-anti-fatigue-foam-mat-set-94635.html?utm_source=retail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=0211b


----------



## johnnation

I agree. These work out great. I've even cut a few up into show inserts. Much cheaper than Dr. Schools.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review Bert, a really good tip.


----------



## Grandpa

I see this is an old thread that has been revived. I have had some mats similar to these for several years. I bought mine from Sam's club when they were cheap. Since they are not closed cell I will have to say that you should watch your cat to make sure he (or she) doesn't stretch and hook his claws in the mat and pull. It will pull out little pieces. Other than that mine have been great.


----------

